# Towns County Deer Sign



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Nov 8, 2011)

Went out this afternoon with little jack (my mountain cur)and .22 to do a little deer scouting. 

I walked probably 2 miles and looked high and low for any sign of a deer. I found nothing! No acorns, no rubs, no scrapes, and no tracks. 

Little Jack did tree 4 squirrels which shot out and cleaned tonight (dumplings coming soon).

I don't know about the deer hunting up here this year. Doesn't look good so far. Any thoughts or has anyone else seen anything?


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have found some red oak acorns , but not alot of them its been tough up here this year . all the deer seem to be around the pastures and fields


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 1, 2011)

good hog


----------



## hiawassee1 (Dec 1, 2011)

saw 19 last night on the ride home and the house last night coach, all in the fields.  the four at the house were on the side of the house(10' from the house) eating my grass.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got back from where I "typically" always see horning and scraps.  I didn't find a track much less a horned bush.  With limited acorns, they will probably stay low and in the fields.  Too bad I'm not seeing any in my food plots except at night on trailcam.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 3, 2011)

Hunting the NGA Mountains is about over if FS does not start cutting some timber


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 3, 2011)

yes I agree


----------



## jw14 (Dec 4, 2011)

had a doe come bye my food plot around 9 this morning and about 45 minutes later a nice 8 trailed her in. i was bowhunting and not really comfortable with the 45 yard shot he gave me before he winded me and scooted. 2nd buck ive seen this season maybe ill get another wack at him


----------

